# Do you like JPH as a moderator?



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

I remember when you were a member JPH, you were, I think, one of the cool guys. But then you became a moderator, clearly for the worst. I remembered in Urza's post you promised to change, hah, fuck that. You're still a kid with too much unwarranted self-importance. If you REALLY want to be a good moderator, follow one of GBAtemps good moderators, such as the fine supervisors, or Sinkhead, The Teej, and maybe a few others. For starters, a good mod:

1) Shouldn't brag about their power. I lurk IRC sometimes (never under the name Linkiboy though anymore) and I've seen you brag about being OP in the chat.
2) Should treat others as their equal. You're letting your newly developed e-penis get to your head and your attitude seems to specifically want to belittle "normal" folks.
3) Should use common sense. If a topic is a joke topic, you don't treat it like a serious topic (like the unban Orc thread, BM clearly knew Orc was gonna be unbanned in two days but he posted that thread for fun and for feels good man). If you don't think you can make a decision, *don't make it.*.

This is also a blog. If you close, edit, delete, whatever, complain to the admins, then... I don't know what to say, other than that proves you shouldn't be mod.

I've used the nicest wording I could. I can think of much erm "meaner" things to say but I'll refrain from saying them.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jul 27, 2008)

No No No Mo Drama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But seriously, I'm not sure what's happening here as I've been avoiding GBAtemp lately because of all of the drama going on but I've yet to have a run-in with JPH.  He's always been great to me.  But again, I have no idea what's been happening in the past month or so because I've been avoiding coming here.  Why are we tearing apart a great community with all of this bickering?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> No No No Mo Drama


I call it RRAAAAAAAAGEEEEEEEEEEE

And truth.

This isn't about drama but voicing out opinions.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 27, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> He's always been great to me.


indeed


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jul 27, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't mean you are attempting to create drama but I'd like to know why this is happening to GBAtemp?  I mean, in about a two month span we've lost a few of our valued members and it's looking like more if this trend continues.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> I don't mean you are attempting to create drama but I'd like to know why this is happening to GBAtemp?  I mean, in about a two month span we've lost a few of our valued members and it's looking like more if this trend continues.


I don't mean to create drama and I don't want any conflict between members as much as possible but I think I really need to say this out. I don't post blogs - ever. So, yeah.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 27, 2008)

So far, he's been very nice to me. I really haven't seen him being an asshole, or anything of the sort.

He looks like a pretty good mod to me.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 27, 2008)

"why the hell not"


----------



## padawan (Jul 27, 2008)

wasn't he always a mod ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don't remember, but i have never thought bad of him


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I remember when you were a member JPH, you were, I think, one of the cool guys. But then you became a moderator, clearly for the worst. I remembered in Urza's post you promised to change, hah, fuck that. You're still a kid with too much unwarranted self-importance. If you REALLY want to be a good moderator, follow one of GBAtemps good moderators, such as the fine supervisors, or Sinkhead, The Teej, and maybe a few others.


Thanks, you've always been a cool guy as well.
I do think I got a little more arrogant when I became a moderator. I've tried to work on it, and I do think I've been improving lately (Sinkhead said I did, and coming from him - that means a lot as I think he's probably the best moderator on staff right now). I'm laid back a lot, but I'll admit a lot of things do grind my gears (things that shouldn't get me angry, do; things that should make me angry just kinda fly over my shoulder).
I'm trying to improve and keep a level head when moderating, and I do think I make the right decision most of the time. I'm _trying_.

If you're doing this out of jealousy or are mad at me for raising your warn (I know you went through the same little thing with Ace "Gayman" [as you said]), then shame on you.



See below for the rest of the post, something to do with limited block quote amounts.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 27, 2008)

He posts news, but I never see him moderate shit so I'm fine with it.


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

And continued...



			
				Linkiboy said:
			
		

> 1) Shouldn't brag about their power. I lurk IRC sometimes (never under the name Linkiboy though anymore) and I've seen you brag about being OP in the chat.Brag about power? I'd like an example please - just a post or IRC snippet from the past. I don't believe I've ever bragged about my rights as an operator of the channel. "Yeah, dude, I'm an operator. I rock so much and have a huge e-penis."
> When I have ever done that...really?
> 
> Also, off-topic, but why do you only lurk in there? I understand there's a lot of inane chatter in there, but it's not so bad. Because of mthrnite's absence? Because of me?
> ...


If you can't say somethin' nice, then don't say anythin' at all.


----------



## Gore (Jul 27, 2008)

I like JPH.
Except when my warn jumped to 10% and back to 0% (not 100% sure if it was him though) and I thought he was going to ban me.
Of course this was on my other account, fthrnite.


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> I like JPH.
> Except when my warn jumped to 10% and back to 0% (not 100% sure if it was him though) and I thought he was going to ban me.
> Of course this was on my other account, fthrnite.


Wasn't me.


----------



## Gore (Jul 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must've been Ace?
I see DeMoN, you're reading this. Feel free to add me to ignore.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 27, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that was you JPH. You raised it for a reason, then we discussed it and you lowered it. Turns out you were right anywho.


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, I just thought I requested them to banned for dupe accounts. Anywho, my bad.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 27, 2008)

hes never hurt me, so yes.


----------



## Gore (Jul 27, 2008)

We're not friends anymore, because I can't anything on that account so I guess it's banned.


----------



## silverspoon (Jul 27, 2008)

About Topic.
*Yupp! I Wub him as a moderator.*


First off all I request to staff that never demote JPH for anything that any other tempers say. There has been so much of drama already in the past 2 months and everyday it just adds more.Come one year back in 2007 the GBAtemp.net was much more nice than it is going today. I hardly saw any posts getting moderated because the tempers were wiser and knew where not to cross their lines. 

There was a time when I use to wake up and first thing I opened on my computer was GBAtemp and I swear when I use to open the recently active topics on the homepage It use to be much better and it immediately made me smile. It is just not the same as it was before. Who is responsible. *Us*.

It is really sad to see the things this way guys. I believe we should keep the forums nice enough that the moderating team should be killing flies on their tables and should not have anything to do. This community is amazing and it is great because of it's members so please understand your own responsibilities first rather than pointing towards the staff members.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes*.*


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 27, 2008)

JayPee had a bumpy start, like we all did. It is much harder than you think, being a moderator, but he's learned like we knew he would. I think the problem at the moment is that people still remember him as he was as a new moderator and aren't giving him a chance.

Just sit back, let us do our jobs, and if you disagree with the way we're doing them then let us know, we're always happy to help.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

I am not voting because I believe JPH has good potential he just needs to work on it a bit.


----------



## Jackreyes (Jul 27, 2008)

JPH is a pretty good mod I think.
I'd say he could improve a bit but hes good enough at the minute.


----------



## Costello (Jul 27, 2008)

JPH has our support (he knows it) and as long as he does, he won't be demoted.
As for if I think he's a good mod? if I did not, do you think he would have been brought to this position?
This question is irrelevant for us (the staff) so I guess this poll was aimed at regular members.


----------



## Private|Par (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't seen JPH be anything but nice to anyone on the forum, probably because I don't hang around the Blogging Area or the Off-Topic Chat regularly, although I'm starting to a bit more. So yeah, I think JPH is a good mod.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 27, 2008)

Well he is good since he is not bad
Never ever seen him do anything wrong so he can't be bad so obviously he is good


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 27, 2008)

Me posting here pretty much gives its own opinion 
inb4troll


----------



## Rayder (Jul 27, 2008)

Him being a mod doesn't bother me.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, yeah, I'd say he is. He does the temper post, he does a lot of homebrew news, and he actively moderates the forums. The only person I've seen him clash with really is Urza.

But hey, thanks for calling me a moderator to look up to, Linkiboy


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jul 27, 2008)

He is a good moderator.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 27, 2008)

JPH used to suck. He promised to change and he's really changing. 
Everyone has flaws but he's man enough to admit them and work on them.
You can't expect change over night.


Oh and jaypee, you totally used to act like a dick in the irc chan. Don't deny it either.


----------



## Prime (Jul 27, 2008)

JPH is fine, I like him.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 27, 2008)

Hes fine..
except for his previous avatar.
That was really disturbing...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 27, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Hes fine..
> except for his previous avatar.
> That was really disturbing...


+1. It was scary.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 27, 2008)

Him  being a mod never, never  bothered me..actually, at those very few times we talked directly (tattoo topic, and few others) he was very nice and cool to talk to.....and plus, I really didn't like Urza because of those "personal" attacks he used to make just because he was bored, or I don't know!!
JPK always stood up to him, and I believe it was right thing to do! JPK isn't always right, but I didn't get the feeling he's acting like he thinks that!
I have to say, so far, I like JPH!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

Long replies? :\

1) I don't keep IRC logs, but Xcali has vouched for me

2) I'm not sure how I'm supposed to explain someones attitude to themself.

3) See first sentence for my bullet point. The point of that point was that you though it was a serious topic, it wasn't. Was anyone discussing about unbanning orc? No, it was just some joke posts (some funny ones at that, there aren't a lot of funny in Testing Area (I visit less and less every day because of it))

4) Blog is supposed to be our safezone, I remember Costello saying that the staff wont remove anything unless it's illegal.

Look at the poll, at the time of my posting, its 32 vs 22. 40% of the people who read this blog agree with me. So, you know it's not just me.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> If you're doing this out of jealousy or are mad at me for raising your warn (I know you went through the same little thing with Ace "Gayman" [as you said]), then shame on you.


You could apply this to point 2. That whole post, this sentence especially makes you sound like a douche.

You've used this same card against me in Urza's thread (mad at me for raising warn level), and now, you're bringing in things _*from my own forum*_ into this thread? Shame on you.

"Jealousy" - talk about big heads and egos. I wouldn't be jealous of someone who turned for the worst.

P.S. I called Ace Gayman that because I was mad at him for locking a few of my fun topics. AKA - one thing. You get an entire blog post dedicated to you because of the cumulative things that happened over the timeline of you being mod.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 27, 2008)

kinki boy is right the orc suspension thread was a joke did you really think im going on a hunger strike lol


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 27, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> kinki boy is right the orc suspension thread was a joke did you really think im going on a hunger strike lol








BTW, JPH is great moderator.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree that the blog should never be moderated, so I voted no. However, I do not agree with the rest of the bullshit posted in this thread.


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1) I don't keep IRC logs, but Xcali has vouched for me
> He said I acted like a dick. He never said I bragged about my ops.
> 
> 
> ...


He got an entire thread dedicated to him as well. And thanks, I feel so honored.


----------



## adgloride (Jul 27, 2008)

I voted that I liked him, I don't know him but he clearly needs the votes


----------



## Sephi (Jul 27, 2008)

meh/10


----------



## Calafas (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never had any run-ins with him as a moderator, so i cant say, but I voted yes, because he's a nice guy, we all make mistakes, they're just more obvious when the person is in 'a position of power'.   JPH always seemed nice enough, and his work with the Temper Post (what happened to that btw?) was really good.    So as a moderator, i dont know, but he's an alright guy, so Yes.   :]


----------



## dice (Jul 27, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Look at the poll, at the time of my posting, its 32 vs 22. 40% of the people who read this blog agree with me. So, you know it's not just me.



You have to remember that being a moderator means that we won't be liked by all members on the site. In many cases it is likely to be as a result of them (or their friends) being disciplined one way or another. IMO the results don't mean much reguardless of the numbers although it was clear before this thread that some members would agree with you (again returning to the point I made at the start).


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? take para example: sinkhead warned people like scuber, a bunch of other testing area people, yet those people would still probably say yes. In fact, I can post a poll right now and I bet most of the replies will be positive.


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

Maybe because they're pretty good friends...?

Anyway, I could give a fuck if you like me or not. I'm trying to improve being a moderator and that's that.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1) I don't keep IRC logs, but Xcali has vouched for me
> He said I acted like a dick. He never said I bragged about my ops.
> *It was implied. I mean, why would he mention it? We weren't talking about you being a dick in IRC.*
> 
> ...


He got an entire thread dedicated to him as well. And thanks, I feel so honored.
*On my own forum. Where the other threads had titles like "cocks" or "LOL WARCUIED IS A MAN"*


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Maybe because they're pretty good friends...?
> 
> Anyway, I could give a fuck if you like me or not. I'm trying to improve being a moderator and that's that.


I thought you as a friend too, until you became a dick. I was friends with sinkhead before he became mod too, he was never a dick.


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't even care to argue anymore.
I'm a bad moderator, Linkiboy, you win.

(Save this for future reference)


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I don't even care to argue anymore.
> I'm a bad moderator, Linkiboy, you win.
> 
> (Save this for future reference)



lol Id say youre a good mod, but you suspended me and warned me 2x...I mean I guess I deserved *1* warning,2max, but the suspension 1wk thing was a bit too harsh


----------



## Sephi (Jul 27, 2008)

We have reached 50/50


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 27, 2008)

NOPE  I voted, now it 35/36


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 27, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



members don't get any say in that, pg


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 27, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> pokemongalaxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO? I personally think it was too harsh, I mean I just edited my post saying "yay I got 500posts,woo", and I got banned for a week >_


----------



## Prophet (Jul 27, 2008)

I think JPH is working on it. So an "A" for effort. JPH isn't a bad guy, maybe not a great mod. But strictly on the basis of what he has contributed to gbatemp, he is an asset. I know I have indirectly helped to fuel the "jph questionable mod" debate and it is something I regret. You see I don't like the methods JPH uses, I don't like his disregard for the rights of many tempers. But what I dislike even more are people who rally together and talk shit about a person out of jealousy and hurt pride/feeling. I don't like this whole "let's get jph" movement and I don't like all you adolescent whiners.

I have stated it before and I'll state it again: If all of you would disperse with the lynch mob mentality, maybe JPH wouldn't always be so defensive. Maybe he'd be more laid back and more even keeled when dealing with genuine issues, if he didn't have to keep fighting the "JPH IS BADEZT MODDERATRS EVAR!!11!" brigade.

Edit: this isn't aimed at everyone who takes issue with JPH, as I mentioned there are genuine issues and concerns that need addressing. But for many people it seems to be more of a vendetta then a cry for whats fair.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 27, 2008)

Every mod has their mistakes when they first start. When I first started, every friggin thing I did I was bugging the higher ups. "Oh did I make the right choice? Oh did I do this right? What do I do here?" The fact he is taking action on his own is better then how annoying I was at first. Once you get the hang of it, the mistakes stop happening as often (They will always happen. I still do them.) and all will be good with the world.



			
				pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't even JPH's idea, so don't saying No if that's the reason. Very rarely is a decision like a suspension made on the spot, only if it was blatantly obvious. In cases like yours, it's never just one person's decision alone.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I think JPH is working on it. So an "A" for effort. JPH isn't a bad guy, maybe not a great mod. But strictly on the basis of what he has contributed to gbatemp, he is an asset. I know I have indirectly helped to fuel the "jph questionable mod" debate and it is something I regret. You see I don't like the methods JPH uses, I don't like his disregard for the rights of many tempers. But what I dislike even more are people who rally together and talk shit about a person out of jealousy and hurt pride/feeling. I don't like this whole "let's get jph" movement and I don't like all you adolescent whiners.
> 
> I have stated it before and I'll state it again: If all of you would disperse with the lynch mob mentality, maybe JPH wouldn't always be so defensive. Maybe he'd be more laid back and more even keeled when dealing with genuine issues, if he didn't have to keep fighting the "JPH IS BADEZT MODDERATRS EVAR!!11!" brigade.


I don't mean to say he is not a contribution to the community (all the work he does) but this post was about his moderating skills, not his worth a person or a contributor(I get the feeling some people are mistaking that (aka, you)).

And there is no "let's get JPH" movement. I talked with one other person while making this thread.


----------



## apb407 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think hes pretty good but then again i dont do crazy stuff like some other people so i haven't been warned ever i think. 

Also P.S. Linkiboy what are you trying to achieve through all this i dont understand your intentions. You heard the people from the staff saying that they give him there support.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 27, 2008)

People, please, if you don't like the way we deal with things, *PM us there and then*. Don't leave it a few months and then make a bitchy blog post.

If the Moderator didn't deal with it satisfactorily, go to a Global Moderator. If you disagree with them, take it to a Supervisor, then an Administrator.

*It's our job to sort things out*, and contrary to popular belief, we actually do it quite well. So please, HELP us to our jobs...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> I think hes pretty good but then again i dont do crazy stuff like some other people so i haven't been warned ever i think.
> 
> Also P.S. Linkiboy what are you trying to achieve through all this i dont understand your intentions. You heard the people from the staff saying that they give him there support.


Essentially, that JPH will genuinely improve from his mistakes.



Spoiler



For example, in the two years I've been in gbatemp, I've never seen so many topics get closed in Testing Area. Most of them were closed for silly things. Are 2 people complaining in a multi-page topic enough to warrant a lock? :\


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> People, please, if you don't like the way we deal with things, *PM us there and then*. Don't leave it a few months and then make a bitchy blog post.
> 
> If the Moderator didn't deal with it satisfactorily, go to a Global Moderator. If you disagree with them, take it to a Supervisor, then an Administrator.
> 
> *It's our job to sort things out*, and contrary to popular belief, we actually do it quite well. So please, HELP us to our jobs...


...what? i was just told that "all moderating decisions are not up for discussion"

So, now you're saying I should discuss them?


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

Not publicly.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Sure. I know I don't mind it when someone disputes my actions.

But yeah, not publicly. Keeping it private saves on the e-drama.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 27, 2008)

but i am powered by e-drama


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)

Really? Last time I PM'ed (was it Ace Gunman or Gaisuto? One of them) about why something was done, I got "cannot be discussed" generic reply.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I usually don't give such a generic response, I personally always justify my actions and then politely tell the member that if they have a problem then they should contact a higher member of staff. I've never really thought about how other staff members do it.

And also, remember that we're more likely to give a polite answer to a polite response. If you were asking rudely, expect a blunt answer. _We're people too!_


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 27, 2008)

I have one thing to say to everyone.

Why so serious?

While there's one or two mods I dislike, I dislike them because of who they are and how they act. Not because of their moderating decisions on an internet forum. Just keep that in mind that if you have a post edited or removed once or twice, it's not the end of the fucking world people.


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

edit: bah


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm getting tired of this now, so I'm going to be blunt.

Please, all of you, stop stirring up shit.

Sure, at first, like us all, JPH wasn't the best in his role. You have no idea how intimidating it is when you start to make those first decisions. A lot of you probably know about the shit I got into because of a bad mistake. But because of the suggestions we've been giving, the group staff discussions, him seeing how we do things round here, he's changed. Drastically.

I have not seen one case at all in the past few weeks where I disagree strongly with his decisions. The "complaints" *had* stopped and all of the other staff members are now right behind him just as we would be with any other staff member. JPH, from what I've seen, is now confident in justifying his actions and is well on his way to becoming an excellent member of staff.

Like I said in my previous post, LET US DO OUR JOB. Just sit back and have fun; If you feel you're being treated unfairly, PM someone. If they don't deal with it nicely, PM another staff member, and so on and so on.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 27, 2008)

jaypee is doing an okay job so lets just leave it alone

i do think he should avoid from moderating in blogs and testing area since the most shit he gets from all these people are because of bad decisions made in these areas.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 27, 2008)

Sinkhead, post the story about the shit you got into! I don't recall hearing about that and I just must know. I LOVE E-DRAMA!

Sink edit: I'll tell you on IRC.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 27, 2008)

Enjoy your E-Drama, DrKupo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still love you.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 27, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> We're not friends anymore, because I can't anything on that account so I guess it's banned.
> That was me. Dupe accounts are not allowed. The only reason it was banned before was because it didn't show up as a dupe to begin with.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, good ol' Sinkhead. I'm quite fond of our current Moderators and Global Moderators, as they do such a wonderful job that it allows me to concentrate on my Supervisor duties and my ever-changing personal life, rather than having to step in to every one of these situations.

In general it's preferable if you PM us over an issue rather than creating a public display. This isn't some sort of kangaroo court we're running here. It creates needless drama and comes off as a personal attack. No one is on trial here, if anyone was a bad moderator they would no longer _be_ a moderator. As silverspoon said previously, on some levels the members have to be held accountable.

Often times the staff here is bombarded with hate for a decision they've made, but people never stop and think that that decision wouldn't have had to be made if had had a bit more self control. The bottom line is that moderators exist to deal with the issues members create, if you don't create issues to begin with, there won't be any problems and we wouldn't be necessary. Sadly this is not a perfect world.

Now admittedly JPH has made some mistakes, but every one of us has. I made mistakes when I was new to moderating, as did Sinkhead, as did Teej (using them as they were used as examples of good moderators, which they are). However we grow into this with time. I wasn't a perfect moderator, but slowly I became much more fit for the role and went on to pass my wisdom on to Sinkhead, who now passes his on to JPH and others. Just like everything else in life being a good moderator is something you learn.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 27, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh if we're playing that game then it wasen't me either. I've only received one PM from Linki ever since I've been here, and it was WoW related. I aint letting people think it was me. I got an unfortunant rep as it is.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 27, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying it was you, I'm just saying I know it wasn't me. Not necessarily passing the buck to you.


----------



## Prophet (Jul 28, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I haven't misunderstood anything. You are a small person, I've noticed you taking numerous jabs at JPH always under a thin veneer of insincere well-wishing. If you really were previously JPH's friend, then why is it you seem to drag this issue out at the drop of a hat? Why in lieu of jumping on the bandwagon of another person's anti-JPH topic, have you decided to create your own?

Don't flatter yourself, the "let's get JPH" movement isn't a conscious effort. Of course no one is behind the scenes plotting his e-demise, but a lot of you are unified in your own immaturity and inability to see past his age. Personally, I wish I had never made my own issues with JPH a public affair. I in no way want to add credence to the baseless claims that many of you are launching at him. JPH could be a better mod, you are right. But a topic asking "Do you like JPH as a moderator?" isn't meant to be constructive, it's an elementary ploy to belittle and hurt. You are a small person; whether it is jealousy or scorned pride that propels you. 

There is definitely something to be said about glass houses and the casting of stones, but I'll abstain. Unlike you, I'm not looking to hurt any feelings.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jul 28, 2008)

Y'know what's needed in here?






I've had no issues with Mr. JPH. There is no point of this blog posting. Just send a PM, rather than stir up the shit pot. We all know too well how much drama has been flying around here lately. That's ultimately what results from posts like this.

Just relax. Let things go, and take up personal issues via PM. We're all here to have a good time, right? Right?


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 28, 2008)

JPH is doing a good job, cut him some slack. We should support him not bash him, all this drama is just going to make this forum suck.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 28, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it wasn't any of oyu >_.

Sorry. I cleared my PM's so I dunno. It was green or higher though.


----------



## dice (Jul 28, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linkiboy should be banned for getting it wrong


----------



## JPH (Jul 28, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> No I haven't misunderstood anything. You are a small person, I've noticed you taking numerous jabs at JPH always under a thin veneer of insincere well-wishing. If you really were previously JPH's friend, then why is it you seem to drag this issue out at the drop of a hat? Why in lieu of jumping on the bandwagon of another person's anti-JPH topic, have you decided to create your own?
> 
> Don't flatter yourself, the "let's get JPH" movement isn't a conscious effort. Of course no one is behind the scenes plotting his e-demise, but a lot of you are unified in your own immaturity and inability to see past his age. Personally, I wish I had never made my own issues with JPH a public affair. I in no way want to add credence to the baseless claims that many of you are launching at him. JPH could be a better mod, you are right. But a topic asking "Do you like JPH as a moderator?" isn't meant to be constructive, it's an elementary ploy to belittle and hurt. You are a small person; whether it is jealousy or scorned pride that propels you.
> 
> There is definitely something to be said about glass houses and the casting of stones, but I'll abstain. Unlike you, I'm not looking to hurt any feelings.


Quoted for fuckin' truth.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 28, 2008)

I've seen worse moderators.  Oh have I.  I mean, moderators who could power trip like it was going out of style.  Banned for absolutely no reason whatsoever.  Oh yeah, and unlogged edits of profile and posts.  And so on.  

And for the IRC channel, /fsay was probably the most abused command.  Force anyone to say anything you want.  And there was one for actions too.  Let's not forget /kickall!  But that was for IRC too.  

Compared to those people in question, JPH is a saint.  But on his own...really, I don't see a lot of the flak he's getting.  Yeah, problems with key people I can understand ("You can please some people some of the time but not all people all of the time") as you'll have that with anyone.  I think he's got some work ahead, but he has wanted to improve, so that's something at least.  

The best advice I could offer is for him to ignore the people whom keep getting under his skin.  Yeah, one of the hardest tasks on the net to do, but even more imperative given his status as a moderator.  Makes him a bigger target, but it also leads to power abuse, which..well, I needn't go there, do I?


----------



## TripDyke (Jul 28, 2008)

I voted 'yes' because e-drama amuses me.  I think that being a mod is a pretty sucky job, and I don't envy the people that have to clean up the shit left by arseholes.

I'd troll you, but that would be like trolling 4chan; pissing in an ocean of piss.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 28, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> No I haven't misunderstood anything. You are a small person, I've noticed you taking numerous jabs at JPH always under a thin veneer of insincere well-wishing. If you really were previously JPH's friend, then why is it you seem to drag this issue out at the drop of a hat? Why in lieu of jumping on the bandwagon of another person's anti-JPH topic, have you decided to create your own?
> 
> Don't flatter yourself, the "let's get JPH" movement isn't a conscious effort. Of course no one is behind the scenes plotting his e-demise, but a lot of you are unified in your own immaturity and inability to see past his age. Personally, I wish I had never made my own issues with JPH a public affair. I in no way want to add credence to the baseless claims that many of you are launching at him. JPH could be a better mod, you are right. But a topic asking "Do you like JPH as a moderator?" isn't meant to be constructive, it's an elementary ploy to belittle and hurt. You are a small person; whether it is jealousy or scorned pride that propels you.
> 
> There is definitely something to be said about glass houses and the casting of stones, but I'll abstain. Unlike you, I'm not looking to hurt any feelings.


Yes, you have misunderstood something. I didn't intend for the topic to go on this long in the first place. You can also stop playing innocent, making that post isn't going to make your epenis any bigger.

Besides this thread, have I said anything bad about JPH?

And what other anti-JPH topic was there? I didn't jump on any bandwagons.

Also JPH, I tried to talk to you on MSN but you just signed off. If you want, you can lock this thread. Really, I didn't mean for it to turn out as bad as this. I wont deny that it had something to do with me getting pissed off at you. I needed a place to vent.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 28, 2008)

I voted "No" just to be a asshole.Something I like doing, but do I like JPH as moderator?
Well I can assure that I have never had anything against him, but I do realize he does make a big deal that he is a Moderator, and swings his epenis every once in a while, but I like the fact that he posts homebrew news, and well...other news.


----------



## Westside (Jul 28, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I voted "No" just to be a asshole.Something I like doing, but do I like JPH as moderator?
> Well I can assure that I have never had anything against him, but I do realize he does make a big deal that he is a Moderator, and swings his epenis every once in a while, but I like the fact that he posts homebrew news, and well...other news.


Yes, and I got slapped by that epenis a couple of time in the face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding, JPH is a great mod...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 28, 2008)

I like JPH. ^^ When I was new here, he was always posting news and a hard worker at that. I didn't really notice any changes on him when he took the mantle as a moderator. Maybe I'm just not here often...maybe I don't do things that are near the borderline of what is right and wrong...but that's what I feel. He's human, just like the rest of us. And I've yet to see him cackle, so I know he ain't insane with the powah.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 28, 2008)

JPH is my only friend and anyone that hates on him is a cocksucker


----------



## Endogene (Jul 28, 2008)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> JPH is my only friend and anyone that hates on him is a cocksucker



scary post


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 28, 2008)

yuyuyup I'll be your friend too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Prophet said:
			
		

> No I haven't misunderstood anything. You are a small person, I've noticed you taking numerous jabs at JPH always under a thin veneer of insincere well-wishing. If you really were previously JPH's friend, then why is it you seem to drag this issue out at the drop of a hat? Why in lieu of jumping on the bandwagon of another person's anti-JPH topic, have you decided to create your own?
> 
> Don't flatter yourself, the "let's get JPH" movement isn't a conscious effort. Of course no one is behind the scenes plotting his e-demise, but a lot of you are unified in your own immaturity and inability to see past his age. Personally, I wish I had never made my own issues with JPH a public affair. I in no way want to add credence to the baseless claims that many of you are launching at him. JPH could be a better mod, you are right. But a topic asking "Do you like JPH as a moderator?" isn't meant to be constructive, it's an elementary ploy to belittle and hurt. You are a small person; whether it is jealousy or scorned pride that propels you.
> 
> There is definitely something to be said about glass houses and the casting of stones, but I'll abstain. Unlike you, I'm not looking to hurt any feelings.


Prophet, for a moment there, you nearly replaced Urza in my heart


----------



## Prophet (Jul 28, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## berlinka (Jul 28, 2008)

No idea who the fuck that JPH fellow is....but he moderates my favorite forum so he is a friend of mine, 
*wether he likes it or not. *


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 28, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, memory loss.

Anyway I've talked with another moderator, as to why I created this thread in the first place... it can be locked now


----------

